# Anyone enjoy Shin Megami Tensei series?



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Apr 10, 2009)

Is anyone here a fan of the series?

I own:
Shin Megami Tensei 3 Nocturne
Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2
Every Persona title ever made

I also play the MMO SMT:Imagine made by Aeria games

soo...anybody?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, I haven't played any of the new games (since SMT3), but Shin Megami Tensei, Shin Megami Tensei II, and Shin Megami Tensei: If... are all great games, as are the Persona series.


----------



## Kipple (Apr 12, 2009)

Persona 2 and Nocturne are the only SMT games I've few complaints about. Persona 2 in particular is a great success in terms of tone and storytelling.

I think the P3/P4 dating-sim-plus-Rogue is kind of watered down, which is too bad, because they're really stylish games.


----------



## Laze (Apr 12, 2009)

I played Digital Devil Saga 1, it was reasonably cheap and I thought _hey RPGs, I haven't played one of these in a while_ so I nabbed it up and dove in.

I must admit, wasn't too fond on the story or most of the action found within said game. But for some reason the monster design was so obscure I kinda wanted to carry on playing just to see what else I would be fighting against.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 12, 2009)

I really like the Persona games and such, but I'm actually not too big a fan of the main series. I guess I'm a bigger fan of the spinoffs, though I do play the MMO (and it's like the only MMO I've actually been pretty good at).


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 13, 2009)

I've played the first 2 persona games fore the ps1, SMT: Nocturne, Digital Devil Saga 1, and Devil Summoner 1.  I'm also playing the online game.  I like the series.  The story is dark and I like the design of the creatures.  Very creative.


----------



## Zasha (Apr 13, 2009)

I am playing Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine and frankly loving it. Very much fun. :3


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think my name and avatar say more than enough, heh. I'm saving up for Persona 4 atm, but am currently playing though Persona 3:FES. Not a perfect game, but I enjoy it a lot. I'm sure Persona 4 will blow me away even more as well, if what I hear is true.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 19, 2009)

PERSONA 3 is one of the best games ever.

Nocturne for PS2 and the two DemiKids games for GBA were really cool too.

SMT makes amazing games.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Apr 20, 2009)

I do enjoy the MMO


----------



## Robian (Apr 20, 2009)

I play Shin Imagine sometimes...
Since none of you are probably interested, I suppose I can safely tell you that in-game I'm Sconosciuto, Lv. 25, usually seen using a gun.

I'm a huge Atlus fan, actually. Mailing list, etc...

I've played SMT 1, have a ROM of SMT 2 (haven't beaten 1 yet), have ISOs of Persona 1* and 2IS, and own DDS1, P3F, and just recently acquired and started playing P4.

I like P4's atmosphere better than P3's, but...nnh, Persona's just not the same without Philemon, somehow. Philemon was the man.

* I actually found the first Persona at Babbage's once and, knowing a rare find when I saw it, snapped it up...only to get home, try to play it, and realize that it was unplayable, because its last owner had etched an exclamation point in the surface of the disc. Bastards.



Persona363 said:


> I think my name and avatar say more than enough, heh. I'm saving up for Persona 4 atm, but am currently playing though Persona 3:FES. Not a perfect game, but I enjoy it a lot. I'm sure Persona 4 will blow me away even more as well, if what I hear is true.



It has weather, a fitting atmosphere, a whole-floor map you can pull up and look at, and a much more slick aesthetic to the menus and things. Plus, the characters don't just get their Personas for no apparent reason, which is cool, and you don't wind up being forced to leave the dungeons because your party's tired.

So if you've only heard those things, I can assure you that it is definitely true =P

...it kinda bugs me that all physical attacks do the same kind of damage, though...I mean, come on. A stab is fundamentally different from a punch ._.


----------



## Jahd (Apr 21, 2009)

I've played Persona 2: EP, Person 3, P3: FES, Persona 4 and SMT: Nocturne.

I like the fact that they have more contemporary settings, and the difficulty factor is nice too. No Final Fantasy has you die against half the bosses just to learn their weaknesses and attack patterns.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

^ You should play the first Persona--but wait until it comes out for PSP. The original translation was god-rapingly bad.



> No Final Fantasy has you die against half the bosses just to learn their weaknesses and attack patterns.


That's because making FF games challenging would require a lot more code, which would in turn leave less room on the disc for all of Square Enix's pretty FMVs--which is what people really play Final Fantasy for anyway =V

Snarkiness aside, YES <3


----------



## AlexX (Apr 29, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ^ You should play the first Persona--but wait until it comes out for PSP. The original translation was god-rapingly bad.


MARK DANCED CRAZY!

Hopefully they won't leave out the Snow Queen Quest this time around...


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 29, 2009)

AlexX said:


> MARK DANCED CRAZY!



Mark:
Man, wassup with Nate!? I'll probably never like him!!

Yeah. -=facepalm=-



> Hopefully they won't leave out the Snow Queen Quest this time around...



From what I've heard, not only will the Snow Queen Quest be present, but they'll be adding all kinds of potentially-cool stuff that wasn't in the original. "Potentially-cool" meaning that I don't know what it is yet so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Authur (Jun 20, 2009)

AlexX said:


> MARK DANCED CRAZY!
> Hopefully they won't leave out the Snow Queen Quest this time around...


Well from what I hear not only is Atlus giving us the Persona 1 we deserved about 13 years ago, but we're also getting the Snow Queen Quest that was deleted from our godawful version for PlayStation. Not only that, but also a kickass new opening that's already all over youtube, FMVs being totally redone as well as FMV story sequences with dubbing and optional subtitles, the entire soundtrack being redone along with some vocal tracks by Yumi Kawamura the Perosna 3 lady as well as Shoji Meguro being DIRECTOR!!!, the interface being revamped to take advantage of the PSP's widescreen capabilities, more dungeon floors in both scenarios as well as tricky puzzles and some other stuff, fully rebalanced overall difficulty along with the encounter rate and dungeons being redone for the better as well as multiple difficulty settings, the ability to skip battle animations entirely and battle load times decreased to 2/3 the time it took in the original, more save points and a quicksave option, a new aerial view town map similar to P3 and P4...all for the better. It seriously nearly makes me cry how much better this remake is going to be. And since it already came out in Japan in late April, it's being localized by Atlus USA. I...I seriously cannot believe how much better it's going to be. Oh and in case you're wondering, it's going to be based on the Japanese version, so ZERO character and story assrape! It's...it's so beautiful...;_;


----------



## Authur (Jun 20, 2009)

By the way, for the record I was reading off of what Wikipedia said.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't played any of the games, but I plan on getting the new DS game once I get a DS Lite.


----------



## Envy (Jun 20, 2009)

Wasn't there a thread about this already? 

Well yeah, I'm a big fan.

I have, in order,

Both Demikids
Nocturne
(A second) Nocturne
Digital Devil Saga
Digital Devil Saga 2
Persona 3
Persona 3 FES
Persona 4

And I occasionally play IMAGINE.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

I own Persona 3 FES and got about 60 hours in and then some douchebag lost my memory card. It's a fun game for sure, but I want my 60 hours back 

On the bright side, Devil Summoner 2 looks pretty fun, and I'll probably hit up Devil Survivor when that comes out.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Persona 4 is the best RPG on the PS2....and one of best RPGs  in general


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> On the bright side, Devil Summoner 2 looks pretty fun, and I'll probably hit up Devil Survivor when that comes out.



That came out last month.
Good luck finding a copy now...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 21, 2009)

I've never played one before, but I'm deathly interested in this "Devil Survivor" that's coming out.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> That came out last month.
> Good luck finding a copy now...


Amazon has it in stock for 39.99


----------



## Authur (Jun 21, 2009)

Envy said:


> Wasn't there a thread about this already?



<sigh> Yeah there was, but it suddenly disappeared from my subscribed threads folder. Maybe it got an eviction notice. XD


----------



## AlexX (Jun 21, 2009)

Things added to the MMO with last month's patch:

-Two forms of PVP (capture the flag and deathmatch)
-Better class balances
-Level cap raised from 90 to 93
-More demons (including the long-awaited Pallas Athena, the legendary Nyalarthrotep, and for those who reach the level cap, seraph Raphael for law, Wu Kong for chaos, and a Yama dude for neutral)
-New dungeon in suginami (Unknown-rank. Effectively a boss rush with an additional fight at the end against the nightmares)
-Demon rebirth (finally make that perfect demon, but don't want to have to go through the work of making it one of th level 93 demons? Or perhaps you have too many spells on a melee fighter? Well, you can now make them stronger and/or change their specialty stats entirely)

STILL TO COME:
-Motorcycles for easy travel (because all post-apocolyptic games require them by law)
-Celu Tower gets a gold-rank dungeon
-New subway dungeon (high-levels only)


----------



## Authur (Jun 21, 2009)

Sexy. 8D


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 21, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, I haven't played any of the new games (since SMT3), but Shin Megami Tensei, Shin Megami Tensei II, and Shin Megami Tensei: If... are all great games, as are the Persona series.


Is there a translation available for SMT: if... anywhere? I've wanted to play it for a while.



AlexX said:


> Things added to the MMO with last month's patch:
> 
> -Two forms of PVP (capture the flag and deathmatch)
> -Better class balances
> ...


Oh, this sounds interesting.
It's not like just fusing a Mitama into them, right?

I tried playing about 2-3 weeks ago, but there was almost nobody online. It was really quite depressing...

Oh well. I guess I'll stick to Digital Devil Saga for now...



> STILL TO COME:
> -Motorcycles for easy travel (because all post-apocolyptic games require them by law)


This is true. All post-apoc movies do, too.



> -New subway dungeon (high-levels only)


Just watch--it's gonna be _full_ of zombies :V


----------



## AlexX (Jun 21, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh, this sounds interesting.
> It's not like just fusing a Mitama into them, right?


Nope. You pay macca (and for higher-level rebirth upgrades, certain items) for changes and upgrades. Macca price depends on your demon's level. Bonuses stack, but go away if you fuse the demon, so you're best waiting until you have a demon you want to use long-term before taking advantage (so for example, if you're law you may want to rebirth Omoikane since he is immune to all forms of magic, and few demons are such a convenitent magic tank... though be sure he inherits some good moves to match the role you want him to play as before doing it, otherwise it's a wasted effort).

The -Tamas are in the game's data, but aren't yet implmented. No idea what purpose they'll serve once they are, but my guess is that they'll be similar to the elementals (which upgrade or downgrade your demon in their "class", based on the kind of demon they were and the elemental you used).



> I tried playing about 2-3 weeks ago, but there was almost nobody online. It was really quite depressing...


Depends on the time of day and week. Like all MMOs it's more populated during the weekend, during peak times based on US time zones. Best join a clan both with at least an icon and an orange name if you can help it (as those indicate a reasonably active clan). Green-named clans are the highest-level, but also tend to have high-level players, so whether or not they accept newbies is entirely up to the leaders.

EDIT: Oh, and for the least amount of lag be sure to stay off channel 1. Channel 1 (especially at Shinjuku, though Home 3 can be pretty bad, too) are where the most players are, so while it's the best place to shop around, it's the worst when you're just trying to move around.


----------



## midnit (Jun 21, 2009)

i love the shin megami tansai serie 
i need to try the mmo too

i have all those exept the persona 1 and 2 
 anyone playing it or that have played it can say how is it ?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Nope. You pay macca (and for higher-level rebirth upgrades, certain items) for changes and upgrades. Macca price depends on your demon's level. Bonuses stack, but go away if you fuse the demon, so you're best waiting until you have a demon you want to use long-term before taking advantage (so for example, if you're law you may want to rebirth Omoikane since he is immune to all forms of magic, and few demons are such a convenitent magic tank... though be sure he inherits some good moves to match the role you want him to play as before doing it, otherwise it's a wasted effort).


Interesting!
(I just hope none of it will require AP...)



> The -Tamas are in the game's data, but aren't yet implmented. No idea what purpose they'll serve once they are, but my guess is that they'll be similar to the elementals (which upgrade or downgrade your demon in their "class", based on the kind of demon they were and the elemental you used).


Eh, strange. I don't see why the Mitamas in Imagine wouldn't work more like they did in Nocturne (fuse to get the same demon at the same level, but with a slight boost to a couple stats), but...



> Depends on the time of day and week. Like all MMOs it's more populated during the weekend, during peak times based on US time zones. Best join a clan both with at least an icon and an orange name if you can help it (as those indicate a reasonably active clan). Green-named clans are the highest-level, but also tend to have high-level players, so whether or not they accept newbies is entirely up to the leaders.


Well, I _was_ in a clan, but everyone disappeared. And anyway, it was a Saturday...



> EDIT: Oh, and for the least amount of lag be sure to stay off channel 1.


Agreed, and I already do.


----------



## Authur (Jul 14, 2009)

midnit said:


> i love the shin megami tansai serie
> i need to try the mmo too
> 
> i have all those exept the persona 1 and 2
> anyone playing it or that have played it can say how is it ?



I can say that Persona 2 is definitely worth downloading everything in order to play it. The ENTIRE Persona 2. It has a contemporary setting that deviates from all that stupid medieval shit that's in Final Fantasy no matter how "futuristic" they make it, and it's even sorta different from Shin Megami Tensei as a whole. In fact, with Persona 2, there are demons, but you don't abosrb them into STEVEN or anything. Instead, when you form a contract, that means they might give you Tarot Cards so you can make a Persona out of said demon.

It's really kind of hard to explain the way Persona 1 and Persona 2 do it, but it makes a hell of a lot more sense in Persona 3 and Persona 4, as I'm sure you probably seen. What's more is that in Persona 2, in a sense, EVERYONE is the "Wild Card," meaning they can store up to like 6 Persona, kind of like how you store up to 6 Pokemon for battle. I think you can only stock up to 24 Persona in the beginning at the Velvet Room. In fact, the Velvet Room has more members, and there's this butterfly guy named Philemon! Long story short, though more convuluted, a very interesting way to get Persona. There's even blank Tarot Cards called Free Tarot Cards. You use them to make the Demon Artist paint the Persona you want on em and I guess just use em like normal Tarot Cards.

Read an FAQ if you want proper info, because I'm still confused. @_@


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 14, 2009)

yes! i love this series! nocturn ftw!


----------



## Black Viper (Jul 14, 2009)

*raises hand*

I love it. Only started it in April, but it's a series you can really get into. I finished Persona 4 on true ending and now I'm halfway through Persona 3: FES. Everything about it is top-notch.

The strongest Persona I got in 4 was Helel(The Star). At the moment in 3, my only good personae are Loa(Death) and Virtue(Justice). I worked my charm hard to get to Yukari Takeba too


----------



## Authur (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Viper said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I love it. Only started it in April, but it's a series you can really get into. I finished Persona 4 on true ending and now I'm halfway through Persona 3: FES. Everything about it is top-notch.



I started on Persona 4, too, dude. And I think it's a good thing, too. Otherwise, I wouldn't have coped with the fact that in Persona 3 your party members are controlled by AI. And since we're talking about Persona, you should get your paws on the ENTIRE Persona 2, as well as the patch for Innocent Sin's translation and a good PlayStation emulator. From what I hear, it's probably one of the best RPGs ever concieved, let alone one of the best in the entire metaseries.

I know that's a big assumption to throw around, but be reminded that we've seen a LOT of medieval crap in RPGs, save for World War II's setting in Operation Darkness for the Xbox360. We in America haven't really seen much of what is best described as "pokemon in hell." I mean, come on. Throwing people in a TV to murder them? Allying with demons in 1920s-30s Japan with a talking cat to guide you? A free MMO(key word, FREE) that stays fiercely loyal to the main series? An incredibly cute yet deadly snowman/yeti with teeth, cute eyes, a cool hat and a jagged tail?

Be honest. Where the hell else do you see that? However, there's one thing I don't quite understand, taking all that into consideration. Somebody with a Renamon avatar made the assumption that it's a furry favorite. Why is that?


----------



## Envy (Jul 19, 2009)

Authur said:


> Be honest. Where the hell else do you see that? However, there's one thing I don't quite understand, taking all that into consideration. Somebody with a Renamon avatar made the assumption that it's a furry favorite. Why is that?



That would be me XD

As I said, I've noted that it seems like mass amounts of furries dig the series, rather than it being an explicitly furry game. Although it's probably just an overlap of demographics ^^;;


----------



## Authur (Aug 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Things added to the MMO with last month's patch:
> 
> -Two forms of PVP (capture the flag and deathmatch)
> -Better class balances
> ...



Just out of curiosity, how do you know all this?


----------



## Takoto (Aug 8, 2009)

I've stolen my boyfriends copy of Persona 4. It's... so fun...
I might go out and buy Persona 3  And any other Shin Megami Tensei games, but I have heard they're rare around where I live.


----------



## TheResult (Aug 8, 2009)

I have Persona 3 on the PS2 and Devil Survivor on the DS.

I want to play the MMO; when I downloaded it, it wouldn't play on my Desktop, so I guess I'll have to try it out on my Laptop if it's any good.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have persona 3 and 4 and the devil summoner 1 and 2, love them all


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the games. I have a friend who has P3:FES, P4, and Devil Summoner 1 and 2.

He also has other Atlus games like Trauma Center, Super Robot Taisen OG Saga, and Knights in the Nightmare.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 9, 2009)

Authur said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you know all this?


Everything on that list was all stuff from the Japanese version yet to be added to the English one, learned through blogs of various translators.

Anyhow, I got the new Devil Survivor game. Awesome as usual, only disappointing thing is the overall lack of demons available (and most of the highest-level demons require unlocking via multiple playthroughs taking the different endings).


----------



## FanaticRat (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw a copy of Persona and Persona II at a used game store near my house but both were out of my price range then. :/


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

> Is there a translation available for SMT: if... anywhere? I've wanted to play it for a while.


Unfortunately, no, there isn't a translation for SMT: if... at the moment, nor is anyone working on it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 10, 2009)

If I recall, SMT: If has a fan patch.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

SMT 1 and 2 do (Aeon Genesis), but I haven't been able to find an SMT If... patch.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 10, 2009)

Runefox said:


> SMT 1 and 2 do (Aeon Genesis), but I haven't been able to find an SMT If... patch.


I've googled around, but all I've found is people requesting one.

Maybe the guy who translated P2:IS would be willing? We should go bribe him.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 11, 2009)

I know this is random, but I really want to try the series and I have no idea where or how to start. There's so many games 
Suggestions?


----------



## Envy (Aug 13, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> I know this is random, but I really want to try the series and I have no idea where or how to start. There's so many games
> Suggestions?



I'm a bit of an afficianoto.

First things first, these games are like, the hardcore of hardcore. They are infamous for their high difficulty, and are often very rare. Nocturne can set you back over $80 if you don't luck into one. Anything from the PS1 era can go for over $100. However, some of the newer ones can still be found in stores or for relatively cheap.

I'll go through a bit of a rundown on them.

Demikids is like the Pokemon of the series. It's aimed at a younger audiance and has much more cartoony graphics. (Although still carries some... oddly iffy things. In Dark you work for Lucifer, and in both games you can get a naked Succubus and an Incubus with a very phallac tail.) They actually aren't too bad a place to start, but have much more kiddie themes than the rest.

Nocturne is a good one, but rare and old. If your into dungeon crawlers, then you'll like this a lot, and it has a unique plot. You'll also easily get your money's worth even if you but it for those $80 - the game is over 100 hours long. Notably, it's the only one released here part of the core series (1, 2, if..., 3: Nocturne, and NINE,) and will give you a good taste of most of the games. It's very much a dungeon crawler, with few 'safe havens' from enemies, and random enemies that will kill you if your not careful. It's a great game... But probably not what you want as your first.

Digital Devil Saga and it's squeal are more just straight RPGs in terms of combat. and don't give you a taste for what's typical of the series. They do have some interesting elements (eating your enemies for extra EXP, transforming into demons, equiping spells instead of learning them in a giant list...) but they aren't indicative of the series as a whole. Also, the first ends on a lead-in to the second, so if you don't have both, I'd advise against playing them. Probably not where you want to start.

Devil Summoner. This is an oddball of the series. Unlike the others, the combat is real-time. It's also set in the past, opposed to present day or a sci-fi setting. I've not played it yet (I got the first one literally yesterday), so I can't say much of it though. The sequal was the most recent release aside from Devil Survivor, but it was released in limited quantities so it's probably harder to find than Persona 4.

Persona series. This is where you want to start. The difficulty isn't as unforgiving as the others, and dungeon crawling is balanced by date sim elements. They have series mainstays such as demon fusion, and are semi-tailored to a more mainstream audiance. In addition, Persona 3 FES started at $20, and Persona 4 was released late last year. In other words, both should be relatively cheap.

I've not played the PS1 era games or Devil Survivor, so i can't comment on those.

*TL; DR version:*
Check out the PS2 Persona games, or Demikids if you like Pokemon.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 13, 2009)

Envy said:


> I'm a bit of an afficianoto.
> 
> First things first, these games are like, the hardcore of hardcore. They are infamous for their high difficulty, and are often very rare. Nocturne can set you back over $80 if you don't luck into one. Anything from the PS1 era can go for over $100. However, some of the newer ones can still be found in stores or for relatively cheap.
> 
> ...


Persona 2: Innocent Sin is probably the best one, if you don't have a problem with sprites. But it really isn't indicative of Shin Megami Tensei's gameplay, since, despite being in the same family, it is a different series.

As for the original SMT series, weren't there PS1 remakes that they did release here? Doesn't make much sense for them not to have, since they did name it Shin Megami Tensei _III_: Nocturne...

*TL; DR version:*
Check out the PS2 Persona games, or Demikids if you like Pokemon.[/QUOTE]

I must add to this that, in my opinion, Persona 4 has much better pacing and characterization than 3. If you start with 3, you may end up being bored for long periods of time due to the plot drought resulting from boss fights only occuring once a month and going to the game's single dungeon every day being impossible or at least highly unfeasible due to the fatigue system. Oh, and the characters in 3 are rather flat, the voice acting tends to be a little lacking, and, loath as I am to admit it, there are really too many trivial-but-easily-noted similarities between it and another J-Pop-spamming RPG series.

...yeah--avoid it if you hate hearing the same three J-Pop songs ad infinitum, too, since it doesn't let you adjust the music volume.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 13, 2009)

Devil Survivor is a bit like the GBA Tactics Ogre/Final Fantasy Tactics or NDS Final Fantasy Tactics 2 in gameplay, Demi-kids in battles (or if you've played Pokemon, imagine your trainer fighting alongside at most two pokemon), and includes a sim-esque interaction with other main characters, which determines which of the six different endings is open for you to choose from. I've only played Demi-kids, so I can't say if it references other games in the series, but it can be played as a standalone title. Not the best introduction to the series, as its gameplay is limited to what an NDS cartridge can hold and still have a long, detailed, well-thought-out plot. Like Digital Devil Saga, you equip spells -but you must first steal them from demons you kill and people you fight. Each of the six endings unlocks a new demon you can make by fusion, but in each new game plus, you start at level one -though you keep everything else you got in your last playthrough. In new game plus, there's also an optional battle that will rape you. You can be max level with all your demons/characters, and you will be raped. You've been warned.

Max level on everyone in the four teams on the field, I had to use a cheat to win. And only my 'hero' and his team survived. You must have epic skills, or use a cheat to win.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the replies. I did start with Persona 3. I plan to play both 3 & 4. I did read through the suggestions. ;3

The only thing that bothers me about 3 is the music. The first parts of the game require you to just walk two steps and the rest unveils for you, but I think I finally got into it a bit more now where I have a bit more freedom to go about. xP

The fact that you play during the school year and whatnot is a fun idea, I previously read about Persona 3 and thought that it sounded like something I'd enjoy. So far, so good.

I have a feeling that it's quite a long game though...


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> PERSONA 3 is one of the best games ever.



I love you for this. :3


----------



## Envy (Aug 14, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> In new game plus, there's also an optional battle that will rape you. You can be max level with all your demons/characters, and you will be raped. You've been warned.



This is kind of a semi-tradition of the series.

The battle against the protagonist of Nocturne in Digital Devil Saga is pretty notorious for being one of the most absolutely insanely difficult battles in RPG history, and Persona 3 and 4 have you fight Igor's assistant. They aren't as hard, but are still rather luck-based even when you know what to do.



Foxsicle said:


> I have a feeling that it's quite a long game though...



Yeah, it'll most likely take you over 80 hours to finish. Plus an extra 20 if you play FES' bonus game.


----------



## Authur (Sep 24, 2009)

Since Shin Megami Tensei Persona for the PSP came out, and since I deleted SMT: IMAGINE out of sheer uninterest, I have these games:

Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne, Shin Megami Tensei Persona, Shin Megami Tensei Persona 2: Innocent Sin and Eternal Punishment and Shin Megami Tensei Persona 4.

Anybody mind making me some reccomendations?


----------



## Authur (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but I was playing through the beginning part of Shin Megami Tensei Persona, and the whole thing with Yamaoka dying...it seriously made me cry. I didn't know I'd cry over a video game death like this, but the whole thing...from the dramatic script of the scene to how the music builds up...it was a total tear-jerker. It didn't make me cry very loudly though, it just made me sob a little. I though like a quarter of my Kleenexes were gone by the time I moved on.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a lot SMT game released in the US, though I may be mistaken, so I think you could say I'm a fan 

All of the Persona games, Nocturne, Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2, Devil Survivor, Devil Summoner 1 and 2, and I think I'm forgetting maybe one or two games. But yeah, the series is damn interesting


----------



## Bobmuffins (Sep 29, 2009)

I've only played one game out of this series- The Devil Survivor for the DS (though I've heard a lot about the Persona series and want to get that), but, as usual, it's by Atlus so it's stupidly hard D:

Stuck at 18:30 on the second day, to be honest ._.

But back on topic- This is one of the better RPG games I've played, I'd actually only say it's beaten out by Disgaea, only reason Disgaea wins- You can get to level 9999. Yeah. Not too uncommon to see '871K' fly out of your attacks- and using certain attacks you hit 10+ times. That game's insane.


----------



## Lillica (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG yes. Persona for PS1 started my obsession and now I have every one either physically or as a ROM <333



Authur said:


> Anybody mind making me some reccomendations?



DemiKids for GBA, there's two versions, Light and Dark, kinda like Pokemon, very fun!


----------

